# Sex determination in guppies at a young age...



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Most people wait until fry are already grown after a couple of weeks to sex them. But it's already possible to sex them after a couple of days after birth. But it does need a good eye to see the differences at such a young age. With base colors as golden, blond and white, it can be somewhat tricky to see a tiny gravid spot that early.


----------



## Mr.Grizz Aquatics (16 d ago)

I always look for that gravid spot, but yes depending on shades of color it can prove frustrating.

Some versions of Endlers show a marking when looking down from above them...sorry best I can word it lol, for male, but that too can be deceiving depending on the type.

Thanks for sharing this!


----------

